# how to get ITV on sky box with no card



## partnership (12 May 2011)

Like everyone else have cut back on subscriptions.  Have an old grundig sky box and have hooked it up to the satellite.  Can get all the BBC channels and googled the frequencies to add the ITV, channel 4 etc.  Was able to add Channel 4 and More 4 but can't seem to get ITV at all.  Have tried all the codes suggested to no avail.  Anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## horusd (12 May 2011)

I tuned em in in the last few days using codes from the following post on boards.http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749

Admittedly I have a newish box. About 4 yrs old. Don't know if that matters.


----------



## moonman (13 May 2011)

to partnership if you go to northern ireland you will be able to buy a freesat box for about 65 sterling , the only drawback with this is freesat dont have sky news as it a joint effort between itv and bbc. you can get ch 5 , itv 1,2,3,4 bbc 1.2.3.4 and loads more channels plus radio stations ,when you get the box it asks you on screen what postal district and if you are interested   in any particular area you just put in that postal code . if for example you want bbc ni and utv put in a belfast or any ni postal code they are easy to get on the net. a version of these boxes are available with a hard disc and depending of the capacity of the disc they vary from about 150 to 250 sterling ,the most expensive one could storeabout 400 hours of recording thus doing away with a video or dvd recorder. they are available from currys-pc world argos etc up north.


----------



## wishbone (25 May 2011)

*itv codes sorted?*



partnership said:


> Like everyone else have cut back on subscriptions.  Have an old grundig sky box and have hooked it up to the satellite.  Can get all the BBC channels and googled the frequencies to add the ITV, channel 4 etc.  Was able to add Channel 4 and More 4 but can't seem to get ITV at all.  Have tried all the codes suggested to no avail.  Anyone have any suggestions please?



Hiya, did you get it sorted?  I can give you the codes from my FTA box otherwise...does the sky box not support auto tuning on the frequencies?


----------

